# Dream bettas



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm bored and have nothing to do (finally!!) so here's an idea: everyone post what their dream betta is, and post a picture of something close if you can find one. I'll start:
*1) Armageddon HMPK*









*2) Black HMPK*









*3) Lemon yellow HM*









*4) Orange dalmatian HM or HMPK*


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Armageddon is my dream Betta too!!

2nd is a female black orchid CT to pair up with my male!..can't post pics from my phone


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

My dream betta:


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's another of my dream bettas: not splendens, but I think its just as cool.
*Betta albimarginata*


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Oooo, this is a fun thread.


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Nov 20, 2012)

The first picture GreyHounD posted would be my dream betta too. I love the white "ears" on the dumbo bettas and how they contrast against the body color. Either that or an all-white or yellow halfmoon. I like them too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooh I love the last one on littlebluefishlets post!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Hidden Walrus (love the name!) the spawn I currently have in the growout tank should have some yellow halfmoons. They're 4 weeks old, so should be ready by late January to mid February. =)


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I want a beautiful Royal blue HM, HS, RT or FT betta


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I really have no idea but after crusing through google images I found this guy


----------

